# Learning fast



## Ottomom (May 28, 2010)

Yesterday I took Otto to the front yard to do a little training. There would be a few destractions there that we don't have in the back yard behind the 6 foot privacy fence. 
I gave the sit command and about the time he sat down, a rabbit came jumping through the yard. His prey drive kicks in and the chase is on. As soon as I realize what he saw I gave the Here command and believe it or not he stopped right where he was and came running back to me. I was so proud of him:happyboogie:because he is only 14 weeks old and I know that rabbit looked like great fun.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow that's terrific! Wolfie is 6 months old and has gone after a rabbit and actually caught a possum. I need to work on his training some more.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

That's awesome. Wish Josie was like that at 6 months old and younger. I remember the first day i brought her home she caught a baby bird!. I didn't really test her off leash until she was around 10 months old. Now at 13 months old i have her full focus and responds very well to "leave it" when there are other critters and even other dogs. Dogs were her biggest distraction and boy did it take alot of repetition to teach her she cannot just meet every dog out there!. Proves training pays off! .


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Josiebear said:


> That's awesome. Wish Josie was like that at 6 months old and younger. I remember the first day i brought her home she caught a baby bird!. I didn't really test her off leash until she was around 10 months old. Now at 13 months old i have her full focus and responds very well to "leave it" when there are other critters and even other dogs. Dogs were her biggest distraction and boy did it take alot of repetition to teach her she cannot just meet every dog out there!. Proves training pays off! .


This is sooo good to hear. I have issues with Willow (10 months today!) wanting to meet all dogs and people on our walks. And, I just started testing her off leash in front of the house. Last night when we were finishing our walk, I had her heal next to me for 2 houses off leash as we neared the house and she did great but there were no distractions! I hear from my trainer that in a few months she will be the best dog ever! Of course he is biased as he has Shepherds too!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's great. i know you feel good
about your training.

i use to train in the front yard also. lots of cars, trucks
rolling by. i trained in the woods for animal distractions and human.
lots of joggers and horses in the woods.

when in the front yard are you usuing a long line
to train with? just in case the recall doesn't work
and you can keep him from running into the road.



Ottomom said:


> Yesterday I took Otto to the front yard to do a little training. There would be a few destractions there that we don't have in the back yard behind the 6 foot privacy fence.
> I gave the sit command and about the time he sat down, a rabbit came jumping through the yard. His prey drive kicks in and the chase is on. As soon as I realize what he saw I gave the Here command and believe it or not he stopped right where he was and came running back to me. I was so proud of him:happyboogie:because he is only 14 weeks old and I know that rabbit looked like great fun.


----------



## Ottomom (May 28, 2010)

Yes, I had him on a long line but he had not gotten to the end when he stopped for me.


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Very Cool, you should be proud of yourself ( for earning your puppys trust ) and your puppy!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good puppy!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Dogs were her biggest distraction and boy did it take alot of repetition to teach her she cannot just meet every dog out there!. Proves training pays off! .[/quote]

Just curious...what training technique did you use? Even super treats cannot make him listen when other dogs are around. He was out of control at puppy school.


----------

